# Gude Alert



## daveb (Mar 19, 2018)

Lehmans Hardware is the only retailer in the states that carries Gude knives that I'm aware of. Currently they are offering the 210 Bread for $35 and the 320 Bread Sword for $75. (Approx 1/2 retail price) And there is a code for free shipping! Only downside is that they only carry the POM handle knives. It's a relatively simple rehandle project.

https://www.lehmans.com/search?w=Gude


----------



## parbaked (Mar 19, 2018)

daveb said:


> And there is a code for free shipping! https://www.lehmans.com/search?w=Gude



Thanks...do you know the code for free shipping?


----------



## daveb (Mar 19, 2018)

SIMPLERLIFEFS




​For orders over 99


----------



## labor of love (Mar 19, 2018)

Cool. My tojiro 210mm is pretty worn. Gude looks like mini chainsaws.


----------



## daveb (Mar 19, 2018)

Bought my 210 from Stefan a few years ago, Knerd rehandled it for me, it's just beginning to feel dull. I managed to lose my 320 - htf does one lose a 320 anything you ask? No idea. Got one each on the brown truck coming my way. Also have a Tojiro (don't tell anyone) as a throw down bread knife - not sure it will ever dull - or feel comfortable.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 19, 2018)

Wondering if I should buy a second 320, the price is just ridiculously low for what you get. 

Stefan


----------



## laxdad (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you for putting me back into the dog house with another knife purchase. Took a lot of will power not to purchase both sizes like daveb did.


----------



## DitmasPork (Mar 19, 2018)

daveb said:


> Lehmans Hardware is the only retailer in the states that carries Gude knives that I'm aware of. Currently they are offering the 210 Bread for $35 and the 320 Bread Sword for $75. (Approx 1/2 retail price) And there is a code for free shipping! Only downside is that they only carry the POM handle knives. It's a relatively simple rehandle project.
> 
> https://www.lehmans.com/search?w=Gude



Cheers for the tip! I've never used a Gude, how does it compare to the Mac Superior bread knife, which is what I have?


----------



## brianh (Mar 19, 2018)

Ugh, just ordered a 210. No willpower at that price. Are the POM handles that bad?


----------



## daveb (Mar 19, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Cheers for the tip! I've never used a Gude, how does it compare to the Mac Superior bread knife, which is what I have?





brianh said:


> Ugh, just ordered a 210. No willpower at that price. Are the POM handles that bad?



I've not used a Mac but like the Gude much more than the Tojiro. And 35 bucks?

POM handle is not bad, just fugly.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 19, 2018)

Bought one of each, thanks. Looks like I got the last 32cm in stock :razz:


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 19, 2018)

Time to start making bread again


----------



## Casaluz (Mar 19, 2018)

Thank you so much daveb i just placed an order for 32 that I have been lusting after for years


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 20, 2018)

That's just...unfair. 75 dollars even with all the transatlantic shipping included? And here I sit, barely a stonethrow away from the German border... 150km away from Sölingen... and I've never seen them for less than 170 euros...


----------



## Xenif (Mar 20, 2018)

Sorry but can someone please enlighten me on the Gude? Seems like everyone loves them, but what sets them apart from other bread knives, say a Tojiro or Mac which are also popular?


----------



## bkultra (Mar 20, 2018)

The Gude has sharp teeth and excels at cutting thick crunchy crusts... and cutting boards. The Mac and Tojiro are better for soft breads and the scalloped edge makes less crumbs and is easier on cutting boards.

The Mac and Tojiro are also more flexible and tend to steer more.


----------



## hmansion (Mar 20, 2018)

Still taking (back)orders on the 32cm - well see how long it takes. Seems like a good opportunity to compare to the Mac and Tojiro.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 20, 2018)

Xenif said:


> Sorry but can someone please enlighten me on the Gude? Seems like everyone loves them, but what sets them apart from other bread knives, say a Tojiro or Mac which are also popular?



Here's a review at Zknives: http://www.zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/misc/gudebk320.shtml


----------



## Xenif (Mar 20, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Here's a review at Zknives: http://www.zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/misc/gudebk320.shtml


Yeah I read that review, which only added to my confusion on why the Gude over the "other" bread knives.

Anyhow, I just bought the crustiest, thickest, sourdough at the market, Im going to ask the wife to cut some bread with the current crappy bread knife, with the hope of getting an approval for the Gude [emoji12] 

Has anyone tried to use a "frozen food" knife for bread? Tojiro makes a cheap $20 one that has two kinds of serration, although its only 190mm long


----------



## brianh (Mar 20, 2018)

What do you guys cut on, a beater wooden board?


----------



## HRC_64 (Mar 20, 2018)

brianh said:


> What do you guys cut on, a beater wooden board?



+1 thin and bread only


----------



## hmansion (Mar 20, 2018)

brianh said:


> What do you guys cut on, a beater wooden board?


Thats what I do. Wouldnt let a bread knife near the Boardsmith. I probably baby it too much.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 20, 2018)

Sounds great for the boards at work, no one takes care of those things anyway.


----------



## daveb (Mar 20, 2018)

Epicurean


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 21, 2018)

Sacrificial bread board FTW. It's the reason my end grain board still looks like new 5 years after purchase...


----------



## Paraffin (Mar 23, 2018)

Just ordered the shorter version, and thanks for the heads-up!

The reason -- I just baked a couple of loaves of soft Rosemary Potato Bread, which I haven't done in years. I've been on a dense rye sourdough kick lately and wanted something different. My old (and somewhat dull) Wusthof bread knife wanted to squash the soft loaf while cutting through the thin, but a little leathery crust. I think a new bread knife with a good factory scalloped edge would have done better. So this type of knife isn't just for powering through hard crusts on artisan bread. You don't want to squash the softer crumb breads either.

I probably should have just grabbed a sharp gyuto, but my S.O. will always use a bread knife instinctively for this, so I need a good one. Looking forward to see how this one performs, and it was easy to pick up at this price.


----------



## brianh (Mar 24, 2018)

Got mine yesterday and thinking of making some ciabatta garlic bread.


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 25, 2018)

Anybody that got the 320 on backorder getva time frame from them for fulfillment? Thx


----------



## hmansion (Mar 25, 2018)

QCDawg said:


> Anybody that got the 320 on backorder getva time frame from them for fulfillment? Thx



My confirmation email (and Lehmans site) only say as soon as possible. Ive gotten no actual indication of timeframe.


----------



## QCDawg (Mar 25, 2018)

hmansion said:


> My confirmation email (and Lehmans site) only say as soon as possible. Ive gotten no actual indication of timeframe.




Ok &#128076; thank ya


----------



## hmansion (Mar 26, 2018)

QCDawg said:


> Anybody that got the 320 on backorder getva time frame from them for fulfillment? Thx



I wrote Lehman's and here's their reply:


_Thank you for your email. We are expecting them to arrive to our warehouse at the end of April. If there is anything else I can help you with please let me know.

Thank you for asking Lehman's and have a great day!
_


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 28, 2018)

Code for shipping work for anyone recently?


----------



## pete84 (Mar 28, 2018)

Ordered mine (one of each) a couple days ago and it worked...


----------



## sudsy9977 (Mar 29, 2018)

I guess its for 99 dollars and up? I ordered two and it worked. Lol


----------



## parbaked (Mar 31, 2018)

I understand that today is the last day of the sale...


----------



## Paraffin (Apr 4, 2018)

I ordered the shorter one during the sale and it just arrived today. Wow is it sharp! And Wow is it handle-heavy! Almost makes me wish I had gone for the longer one, but I'm not sure it would fit in my knife drawer, and it would probably be handle-heavy too. 

Balance isn't a critical thing in a bread knife for infrequent home use, so no big deal. I was just surprised, since I'm used to the lighter weight handle of my old Wusthof bread knife. This will be great for the soft-squishy sandwich breads and thick, hard crust rye breads I bake. 

Next step is to train my wife to haul out an old cutting board when slicing bread that I don't mind scratching up, and not the usual soft Hinoki boards...


----------



## Aaroncini (Apr 5, 2018)

Always coveted a Gude! i reckon i was watching one on ebay for at least 5 years waiting for a justifiable price... Damn Aussie dollar 

got a nice misono bread knife though a few years back before the price hike! only problem is the way it rips through chopping boards!!


----------



## Jovidah (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone know how the Misonos compare to the Güde? In theory they seem to have better steel, and they come in an even larger size, for cheaper. But how do compare in the real world?


----------



## Aaroncini (Apr 5, 2018)

Misono is great steel wise, i feel like i could chop a tree down comfortably with mine, but it has a straight shape so your hand can get a bit close to the board when cutting. without owning one, it looks like the gude is more bread specific so has a nice shape and angle on the blade so as to avoid this pitfall.


----------



## daveb (Sep 3, 2019)

Lehman's is having a sale again. 10% off the 210 bread knife , 20% off the 320 sword. 

https://www.lehmans.com/product/gude-bread-knives/


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 3, 2019)

daveb said:


> Lehman's is having a sale again. 10% off the 210 bread knife , 20% off the 320 sword.
> 
> https://www.lehmans.com/product/gude-bread-knives/



Are Gudes that good? Honest question since I've never handled one, only bread knife I've owned is Mac, though the lefty Meridian catches my eye. The Gude does look like a formidable big loaf killer.


----------



## daveb (Sep 3, 2019)

I have a Mac Super as a throw down bread knife. I like it but.

The Gudes are that good - the 320 is especially good with larger European loaves. A 210 lives in my catering kit.


----------



## Paraffin (Sep 4, 2019)

Yeah, the Gudes are that good. I bought the 210 in the last sale. 

I have to haul out an old beat-up sidegrain maple cutting board when using it, because it's so sharp it tears up my normal Hinoki cutting boards. I don't have wide experience with serrated bread knives, but it's in a different category from the old Wusthof type bread knives I've used in the past.

The only caution I'd advise, is that I think both the 210mm and 320mm use the same handle, and the handle seems weighted more for the longer "bread saber" version. My 210mm feels a bit handle-heavy for balance. But it's still a great knife when you need serrated for an "artisan" bread loaf with a heavy crust.


----------



## inferno (Sep 4, 2019)

i really like this one. its so beautiful.


----------



## Michi (Sep 5, 2019)

inferno said:


> i really like this one. its so beautiful.


Well, I'm sure you can rock-chop whole onions with it


----------



## Xenif (Sep 5, 2019)

inferno said:


> i really like this one. its so beautiful.


Gude Lord! Its like if TF had a German twin named Thor Faber


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 5, 2019)

This looks like it would be useful for iceberg lettuce



inferno said:


> i really like this one. its so beautiful.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 5, 2019)

HRC_64 said:


> This looks like it would be useful for iceberg lettuce


Soba noodles?


----------



## daveb (Sep 5, 2019)

Ice skate.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 5, 2019)

inferno said:


> i really like this one. its so beautiful.



German Sobakiri?


----------



## inferno (Sep 6, 2019)

Michi said:


> Well, I'm sure you can rock-chop whole onions with it



I'm fairly certain they designed it to rock chop coconuts.

i just wonder how this got through the design department AND the marketing department, AND the actual factory floor without anyone saying anything or simply stopping it.


----------



## daveb (Sep 6, 2019)

No doubt came from marketing.


----------



## Michi (Sep 6, 2019)

inferno said:


> i just wonder how this got through the design department AND the marketing department, AND the actual factory floor without anyone saying anything or simply stopping it.


I still think it looks cool. Never mind that it probably doesn’t work all that well


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 6, 2019)

In all fairness, euroeans have used something called 'mezza luna' or half-moon for a very long time for rock chopping herbs. This designd is probably some kind of similar thing, where there is a niche use for it. That being said, it's probably like 10x the cost and .001% better than other options...but who know until somebody reviews it


----------



## inferno (Sep 6, 2019)

i think they cost 300 or so. no mention of what steel they use. or hardness. or any specs at all to be honest.


----------



## DitmasPork (Sep 6, 2019)

inferno said:


> i really like this one. its so beautiful.



Isn't that the knife used in "Apocalypse Now," the scene where the cow gets slaughtered?


----------

